# Caribe Fins



## brentnels6 (Dec 14, 2010)

so i have six caribe piranha in a 90 gallon tank. the other day i noticed that the end of their dorsal fins are very dark in color. I have been battling high amonia the last week and have done small water changes almost every day. i was wondering if this could be from the amonia or if it has always been there and i am just being paranoid.


----------

